# ¿Vender o no vender? He ahí la cuestión



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 5, 2011)

pero vender los de PABLIN ?

como que no lo veo muy bien...


----------



## RatonTuerk (Dic 26, 2011)

enigmaelectronica dijo:


> pero vender los de PABLIN ?
> 
> como que no lo veo muy bien...



Tomá en cuenta que lo que vendés es tu trabajo, el armado, sino el simple hecho de vender un transistor sería inmoral, porque no lo inventaste vos.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 27, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> claro, la idea de un post referido a pequeños y simples circuitos que pueden fabricarse y venderse, *es buena, si todos cumplimos con una norma base que es la de postear circuito, pcb, y fotos funcionando.*
> 
> yo el atenuador lo hice diferente porque no funcionaba bien ese.
> 
> ...


 
y por que ?? 
no ves lo contradictorio de loq ue estas poniendo y lo que ponen en este tema ??
no ojearon el tema de "ley del minimo esfuerzo " ?? 

quieren vender algo pero ponen todo para que uno que no sabe nada lo haga o que aunque no lo haga les diga que esta todo explicado en la web y que vuestro circuito "no vale nada " .

ya bastante hay de chinos, todo lo que sea computacion, cargadores, celulares, dimmers ...... si bien no son chinos pero hay fabricantes nacionales bastante grandes, asi se consiguen por 20 $ si buscan .

ideas y circuitos

ideas ........sonde cada uno .......si quieren tiren.
circuitos.......ya hay miles en la web, quieren encima colgar cosas que seguro ya estan pero encima con este titulo.......... la verdad  que no lso comprendo........solo por el lado de su pasion y poco trabajo.........



RatonTuerk dijo:


> Tomá en *cuenta que lo que vendés es tu trabajo*, el armado, sino el simple hecho de vender un transistor sería inmoral, porque no lo inventaste vos.


 
de armador ??? 
por que el circuito esta en la web .
armado de placas es un trabajo que contratan a burros, señoras o personas que ni saben coser, les enseñan a soldar y listo ,e s un trabajo mecanico.

son ustedes los que siguen tirando boomerangs........y tirando al piso esto .





eserock dijo:


> Antes que se llene esto seria muy bueno que fueran proyectos totalmente funcionales y probados, de otra manera se llenara de post que no cumpliran con tu idea de venderlos


 
otro comentario que no comprendo.........eso que planteas es solo si :
la idea es vender algo que no tenes la mas minima idea de poner un poco de cabeza en el diseño (ley del minimo esfuerzo ) .

yo , si leo UNA IDEA que me parece interesante y que puedo comercializarla , me alcanza y lo agradezco........lo unico que falta es que pretenda el diseño y garantia de que funciona con un videito para estar tranquilo.

que es esto ??? el foso de las almas perdidas ???? 
dadores universales para vagos universales ????

la verdad ................me asombran ........
ideas hay EN EL FORO A MONTONES, hay temas y temas ......leo titulos de temas que ni idea tengo de ellos .

por favor...........


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 27, 2011)

Fernando no crees que estas exagerando un poco?? Yo no cree este post con todos los "supuestas" excusas que tu mencionas. Simpleente, algo para mencionar aquellos circuitos y/o ideas de cosas que uno pudiera armar y la idea era entre todos. Esto no quiere decir que si o si, posteas el diagrama del circuito  nada mas. Hasta puede ser una simple idea que a otro le interese realizar, diseñar y contruir. Creo que exagera y delira mucho sobre lo que se quiere. No va con intencion de ofender a nadie sino de darnos una mano entre nosotros.

Tampoco creo que es tan facil para cualquiera saber soldar. Me parece que no lo podria hacer cualquiera ni menos que es algo mecanico. Tengo mis dudas con que cualquiera pueda hacer esto.

Ademas, pienso que nadie de este foro hace las cosas con malas intenciones. Pero creo que aveces, y a mi me pasa y se que a muchos otros tambien, que queremos hacer algo pero verdaderamente no sabemos que, y necesitamos de una idea como para hacerlo.

Si algun moderador cree que este tema deberia cerrarse, no tengo problema, pero quisiera las explicaciones adecuadas y correctas.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 27, 2011)

No mariano, vos hace rato estas en el foro ..... dudo que lo hayas hecho con mala intencion o por flojera.
no me comprendes.
muchas veces uno mismo sin querer se auto- daña.

se que lo tuyo es buen aintencion, o que no te das cuenta.

lee tranquilo el tema, los temas.
no se cada uno cual camino ha recorrido, ni de que trabaja , pero de ninguna manera pienso que un forero que esta hace rato aca (no tengo a ningun presente) tenga mala onda en el foro .
son opiniones, son puntos de vista , cada uno tuvo sus experiencias y camino recorrido , cada uno tiene su trabajo.

*sabes cuantos jefes, empresarios pequeños, cuantos vecinos, cuantos "amigos" te tiran el trabajo al piso , como que lo que haces no vale nada (por que ellos tienen que pagarlo ) , en cuantos trabajos te viene un jefe o un cliente diciendo que "eso" que te esta pidiendo es facil pero el no sabe electronica...... "de donde lo sacaste ?? te preguntan , por que seguro esta en la web , como forma de decirte :*
*esto vos no lo diseñaste, no sos capaz y no te lo pagare , seguro lo sacaste de algun lado .*

incluso lo ves en el foro , todos los dias entra un "personaje" distinto al foro diciendo que quiere diseñar algo pero no sabe, y pide ayuda  que le den /hagan el circuito , o entran a pedir .......PEDIR que les hagan !!!!!!!!! 
a alguien que deberia de vivir bien de diseñar , le entran a pedir , como si fuese asi la cosa o costumbre ......... de donde sacan esa idea ?? decime ?? 
vos queres ser siempre hoobysta ?? o te gustaria vivir de esto ?? y ser valorado.
si abriste este tema  "circuitos  para vender "  es por algo . 



yo te aseguro que lo que pongo es asi.

a vos te encanta la electronica, pero hay cosas y cosas, fijate que este tema asi es como dije, y hace lo que dije.

ya existe en el foro MUCHISIMA informacion , muchisima y muchisima, no solo INFORMACION sino que tambien este foro es un compendio de ideas, proyectos , aunque un tema no se haya desarrollado.
mira , te doy un ejemplo:
entra uno a pedir un aparato para no se que , puede ser algo loco o algo muy especifico........y nadie le responde .....no importa.
el tipo ese ya lo puso y ahi quedo la idea colgando.

fijate que las mismas ideas que han puesto son ...........poco de ideas.......mas bien reiterativos, un dimmer, algo mas que masivo , cosas de musica ?? vas a una casa de musica .....
mira , si queres te dare yo una idea.
hace mucho me habian pedido hacer unas cosas.

queres fabricar para vender algo de musica ?? una peladera, tacometro , ampli o lo que sea ??? bueno , te fijas en un gran comercio de musica y en la web (mercadolibre) productos, miras y miras, paseas (no te distraigas mirando chicas  ) y miras los productos de electronica QUE VOS PODES FABRICAR, veras productos a muy bajo precio, por que son masivos o por que los importan, esos LOS DESCARTAS y tambien veras algunas csoas que podes hacer vos , pèro que son CARAS, por que casi nadie las hace ...............eso es algo que si podes hacer.

pero venir a colgar aca el circuito  segun mi opinion claro esta.

queres analizar un circuito , queres desarrollar un circuito  

mira, ponele que compras uno de esos aparatos y lo destripas y lo analizas  tenes dudas y colgas la duda y te la dicen  y al final lo entendes y hasta lo mejoras ..............pero colgarlo, es darle perlas a los chanchos  y encima decir que lo vas a vender , y lo pones, eso te tira en contra.

*ES MAS si lo pensas , POR QUE HAY ALGO QUE JAMAS TENES QUE OLVIDAR : VOS SOS ELECTRONICO, SOMOS ELECTRONICOS , SI NO NOS CUIDAMOS NOSOTROS NO NOS CUIDA NADIE todos , entre nosotros* ..

el que diseño de verdad eso es un ELECTRONICO , vos podes comprarlo y descularlo y entenderlo, incluso fabricarlo vos, cosa tuya , vos te tomaste un trabajo y aprendiste de eso y sabes *que el origen es de un colega tuyo .*
COLGARLO , y con esquematico ???? .............
algun dia te pasara algo asi, que estas 6 meses con un diseño, lo terminas, lo haces, vendes y otro te lo levanta y lo cuelga en la web .
como si fuese suyo..............con que derecho ??? 
pero hoy dia ....los derechos se confunden y con la excusa de "la red es libre" .....

a quien beneficias ?? a quien perjudicas ??? 

cualquier electronico de aca puede tomarse el gratificante trabajo de hacer lo mismo, tambien cualquiera que tenga años en esto con la idea le alcanza, el poder analizar y entender una etapa eso ya es APRENDER y te enriquece .

sabes quines quieren todo el circuito listo , probado , y con fotitos ??? 
el 99% de la gente que busa eso exclusivamente sabes quienes son ??? 

no son tus colegas.


----------



## RatonTuerk (Dic 27, 2011)

Lo único que saco en limpio, Fernandob, es que vos tenés la tendencia a magnificar la situación, como bién dice el título, "Complilacion de Circuitos Para Vender", al menos yo creo que son simplezas que podés armar para hacerte de un poco de dinero, no es un manual para fundar tu propia companía elctrónica multinacional y empezar por competir con SONY o General Electric. Y son simples ideas apuntadas a quienes menos saben, que no son burros como bién dices, lo cual es bastante discriminatorio y demuestra que sos un grosero repugnante del más bajo nivel.


----------



## alecmander (Dic 27, 2011)

fernandob


----------



## neukelkm (Dic 27, 2011)

Dios mio dejen la pasion... estan desviando el post... fernando si no estas de acuerdo no participes y ya... hablas como si te doliera el asunto... aunque sea muy facil armar circuitos como si fueran el barquito de lego de fisher price... donde te dicen pon esta pieza aca y esta aca... no todo el mundo tiene el tiempo las ganas y la disposicion para armar dicho barco... se supone que en este foro hay qe trabajar en equipo.. la idea de hacer una recopilacion de circuitos totalmente probados para la venta es muy buena... ya que nosotros estamos en el mundo de la electronica por que nos gusta... pero nuestro trabajo tambien merece una remuneracion... tu tienes idea de cuantas personas en este mundo no saben ni papa de electronica ? .... pues te dire que yo le pagaria a un abogado porque no se nada de leyes.... pues si fuera abogado le pagaria a un ing electronico porque qiero un jugete nuevo personalisado y nisiqiera se lo qe significa la palabra voltaje... 

estoy de acuerdo con RatonTuerk, volviste todo mas grande de lo que era... te ahogaste en un baso de agua.. no comprendo porque hacer un comentario que hasta da flojera leerlo porque todo el tiempo dices lo mismo...  y pues ahora por tu culpa los moderadores van a cerrar el tema que en un principio era algo bueno.... espero que se pueda reabrir en otra oportunidad, y que nadie que este resentido en la vida lo dañe... personalmente tengo varios circuitos para aportar... entre ellos fuentes, amplificadores de audio, control de motores, pre amplificadores, circuitos logicos entre otros.. saludos


----------



## fernandob (Dic 27, 2011)

RatonTuerk dijo:


> Lo único que saco en limpio, Fernandob, es que vos tenés la tendencia a magnificar la situación, como bién dice el título, "Complilacion de Circuitos Para Vender", al menos yo creo que son simplezas que podés armar para hacerte de un poco de dinero, no es un manual para fundar tu propia companía elctrónica multinacional y empezar por competir con SONY o General Electric. Y son simples ideas apuntadas a quienes menos saben, que no son burros como bién dices, *lo cual es bastante discriminatorio y demuestra que sos un grosero repugnante del más bajo nivel*.


 
*Raton : 3 entradas tenes en el foro .para esto .....dice mucho .*

este tema espero que no lo borren .
estoy acostumbrado a ver como alguna gente ( y vos sos un claro ejemplo) se excusan en que el otro es tal cosa para asi tener una excusa y hacer lo propio.

fijate que no es mi caso, aca esta el foro lleno de "colegas" asi que no pienso que sean burros, pero vos usaste cualquier excusa para dar sienda suelta a lo que querias :
INSULTAR.

discriminar, todos somos distintos, hay gente que se abusa de eso y es lo que marco .

fijense todos:
este señor entro al foro , se suscribio solo para decir esto .
obviamente te sentiste tocado, te molesta que los demas no hagan el trabajo para vos.
Podria prestarte atencion si fueses el rey julien o eduardo o cualquier otro , pero no a vos.
*solo me estas reconfirmando como es la gente de "afuera" cuando no se salen con la suya que es conseguir las cosas hechas .*





neukelkm dijo:


> Dios mio dejen la pasion... estan desviando el post... fernando si no estas de acuerdo no participes y ya... hablas como si te doliera el asunto... aunque sea muy facil armar circuitos como si fueran el barquito de lego de fisher price... donde te dicen pon esta pieza aca y esta aca... no todo el mundo tiene el tiempo las ganas y la disposicion para armar dicho barco... se supone que en este foro hay qe trabajar en equipo.. la idea de hacer una recopilacion de circuitos totalmente probados para la venta es muy buena... ya que nosotros estamos en el mundo de la electronica por que nos gusta... pero nuestro trabajo tambien merece una remuneracion... tu tienes idea de cuantas personas en este mundo no saben ni papa de electronica ? .... pues te dire que yo le pagaria a un abogado porque no se nada de leyes.... pues si fuera abogado le pagaria a un ing electronico porque qiero un jugete nuevo personalisado y nisiqiera se lo qe significa la palabra voltaje...
> 
> estoy de acuerdo con RatonTuerk, volviste todo mas grande de lo que era... te ahogaste en un baso de agua.. no comprendo porque hacer un comentario que hasta da flojera leerlo porque todo el tiempo dices lo mismo... y pues ahora por tu culpa los moderadores van a cerrar el tema que en un principio era algo bueno.... espero que se pueda reabrir en otra oportunidad, y que nadie que este resentido en la vida lo dañe... personalmente tengo varios circuitos para aportar... entre ellos fuentes, amplificadores de audio, control de motores, pre amplificadores, circuitos logicos entre otros.. saludos


 
*neukelkm* 8 entradas en el foro , tambien te tento este tema , pues si tuvieses años en el gremio y estuvieses de el lado de un electronico seguro te habria dolido cuando alguien desvaloriza tu saber y /o tu trabajo, pero como estas de el otro lado , pues es claro tu proceder.

de nuevo , esa respuesta de alguien que tiene 8 entradas.
y no estoy ahogado, estoy re- tranquilo.
me han tratado de ahogar algunas veces, pero siempre fue gente que queria "las cosas de arriba" .

estoy dando MI OPINION y les molesta tanto que agreden , pero fijate que en tu comentario de abogados e ingnieros decis de pagar.........pues no hace falta, en electronica tenes que estudiar, muchos lo hacen y no son los que entran a contradecirme.
para estudiar , practicar y aprender tenes ESTE FORO .

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/

entra a la pagina, tenes para MESES de leer Y ademas te recomiendan otras paginas buenas de colegas.
no hace falta que caigas (recien entras ) y te tento la miel :

_COMPILACION DE CIRCUITOS PARA VENDER _

y cuando me leen les joroba por que se sienten aludidos.

*yo colgue un saco, pueden verlo y decir : no es mio .*
*o pueden sentirse que ese saco les calza bien .*

discriminar, insultar, descalificar, hacer berrinche.......todo pueden hacer, solo muestran como son y lo que digo.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 27, 2011)

Hola.

Vender circuitos sencillos (o no), diseñados por otras personas (sin el permiso de dichas personas), tiene un nombre (el cuál no mencinaré).
Fomentar ese tipo de actividad, creo que va en contra del regalmento de foro.

Chao.
elaficionado.
fernandob
"algun dia te pasara algo asi, que estas 6 meses con un diseño, lo terminas, lo haces, vendes y otro te lo levanta y lo cuelga en la web" .

*Y otro vende tu trabajo.*


----------



## neukelkm (Dic 27, 2011)

Lo planteo de esta manera... si yo estoy 6 meses diseñando un circuito... y lo cuelgo aca ya estoy dando mi permiso para que cualquier persona en cualquier parte del mundo lo tome.. sino para que lo subo a internet ?  si no quiero que nadie mas tenga un circuito diseñado por mi simplemente no lo subo a la web...  por otra parte.... que me puede interesar a mi que una persona en argentina se gane unos pocos pesos con un circuito que fue diseñado a miles de kilometros desde mi pais venezuela...  nose creo que estan pensando de una manera muy ortodoxa... no se compliquen tanto... eso es problema de cada persona si quiere compartir su trabajo o no.... vivan y dejen vivir


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 27, 2011)

Hola.

Yo no estoy diciendo que no lo hagan (vendar circuitos), sólo que no lo fomenten.

Si tú, publicas un circuito dieñado por ti, con el fin de que todos lo que tengan acceso a tu crcuito. Estás dando permiso a otros para usarlo libremente. Pero si tú no lo publicas y alguien si lo hace, sin tu consentimiento, la cosa ya es muy diferente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## neukelkm (Dic 27, 2011)

elaficionado, me parece que eres una persona mucho mas equilibrada y que no tienes tantas pasiones... entiendo tu punto de vista pero te planteo lo siguiente... es dificil que esa situacion pase.. ya que para que pase tendria que ser un plagio del circuito mediante hackeo... o teniendo acceso fisico al circuito ...  porque por lo menos si yo coloco un circuito de otra pagina para que lo vendan.. el autor no tiene ni idea de que lo coloque... pero veamos una cosa.... si ya el lo subio a su web sabia que iva a estar al acceso de cualquier persona... nose si me entiendan... ademas somos todos una misma sociedad, ya nosotros sabemos si un circuito viene de neoteo de pablin o si es de aca de foros de electronica por que hemos pasado por cada uno de los post  jejeje .. en fin creo qe ya no debemos hablar mas del tema... elaficionado te envio un gran saludo hermano...


----------



## djwash (Dic 27, 2011)

Que tal fernandob...

Comparto lo que dices, y felicito a cada uno de este tema por defender su posicion...

Quisiera agregar algo:

1: Este tema me parece un desproposito porque el comercio en el foro no es bien recibido.

2: El tema me parece una fabrica de flojos, porque hay muchos circuitos en el foro y fuera de el, y juntarlos aqui para ahorrarle el trabajo a alguien de buscar, y al mismo tiempo perjudicar a el que "necesita", ya que buscando aprendes mas que te den todo servido en bandeja de plata.

Yo no tuve la posibilidad de estudiar, no termine la secundaria, y sin embargo me moleste en buscar y buscar, leer y leer estudiar por mis propios medios y asi aprendi por esfuerzo propio y hoy puedo diseñar mis propios circuitos desde cero y ganar algo de dinero con eso, no vivir de eso, gano mas arreglando cosas y haciendo mantenimiento, que vendiendo mis propios diseños, por ahora, he compartido algo de lo que vendo con el foro, sin estar obligado pero agredeciendo al foro la ayuda que me dio aporto lo que puedo.

Personalmente pienso que cualquiera es capaz de soladar un transistor, y cualquiera que necesite algo debera poner un minimo de su parte para obtenerlo, algo de esfuerzo, ganas, y ya que estamos con los insultos: "El que quiera pescado que se moje el c..."


----------



## Dano (Dic 27, 2011)

neukelkm dijo:


> Lo planteo de esta manera... si yo estoy 6 meses diseñando un circuito... y lo cuelgo aca ya estoy dando mi permiso para que cualquier persona en cualquier parte del mundo lo tome.. sino para que lo subo a internet ?  si no quiero que nadie mas tenga un circuito diseñado por mi simplemente no lo subo a la web...  por otra parte.... que me puede interesar a mi que una persona en argentina se gane unos pocos pesos con un circuito que fue diseñado a miles de kilometros desde mi pais venezuela...  nose creo que estan pensando de una manera muy ortodoxa... no se compliquen tanto... eso es problema de cada persona si quiere compartir su trabajo o no.... vivan y dejen vivir



Eso está perfecto, pero de los esquemas que subieron al post ninguno es propio.

Es fácil compartir circuitos que les llevo 10 minutos googlearlos, es 100% seguro que nadie va a subir diseños propios y liberarlos para su venta.

Ojo no es lo mismo subir un diseño a internet, que subirlo y liberar venta.

Por cierto ningún electrónico de alma va a estar de acuerdo con el post, solo a los hematófagos les interesan este tipo de cosas...
Háganse un favor, aprendan electrónica.


----------



## neukelkm (Dic 27, 2011)

entiendo tu punto djwash... tal ves tengas razon pero no lo veo de esa manera... a mi punto de vista es una forma como de tener todo mas organizado...  las recopilaciones siempre son buenas por que es tomar algo que esta disperso y concentrarlo en un solo lugar... por eso es que estoy de acuerdo... y bueno es por eso que he defendido mi posicion... mas no porque quiera andar de flojo o quiera vender algo... xqe la verdad ya casi soy ingeniero electronico estoy apunto de graduarme y tengo varios años aprendiendo todos los dias algo nuevo en la electronica y hasta el momento no he echo el primer circuito para vender... todos los circuitos que hago son para mi uso... mas que todo me gusta hacerme mis propios equipos de laboratorio ... en fin estoy de acuerdo con elaficionado y con tigo pero no estoy nada de acuerdo con fernando.. me parece que es una persona demasiado apasionada


----------



## djwash (Dic 27, 2011)

Fernandob es mas apasionado por las mujeres creo jaja, por lo que veo es una persona que dice las cosas de frente como yo, eso a algunos no les cae bien, el foro esta dividido en secciones, esa organizacion es suficiente, si juntas en un tema circuitos de todas las ramas haces mas lio me parece...

En fin, el tema me parece mala idea, en taringa este tipo de temas van bien, pero ese ambiente es un asco...


----------



## neukelkm (Dic 27, 2011)

bueno tal ves si tengan razon.. pero insisto fernandob exagera demasiado jajaja... les propongo que dejemos ya esta discusión hasta aca... si en algun momento tengo tiempo me gustaria hacer un post donde yo coloque muchos circuitos clasificados por tipo ... de verdad si un flojo se beneficia o no de eso ya no es mi problema... les garantizo que eso no me quitaria el sueño.... estoy seguro que el numero de personas trabajadoras y que se esfuerzan va a ser mas grande que el numero de flojos cuando de beneficiados se trata...  ademas una persona que solo qiere armar el barco de legos de fisher price que otro diseño... en un 80 % fracasa... su misma naturaleza de flojo no le permite hacerlo bien.. si tiene que modificiar cualquier cosa no lo sabria hacer y bueno ya por ahi abandonaria el proyecto o le diiria a otro que le haga el circuito que eso si lo rechazo al 100 %  en fin entre gustos colores y opiniones no hay nada escrito... me despido, buenas tardes


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 27, 2011)

Tanto problema por un tema inocente como este, me gusta este hilo y espero que no lo borren. Digo que vender diseños propios o de la web es muy dificil, pero no imposible. En mi caso vendo varios proyectos cuando hacen la feria de la ciencia en los colegios y escuelas (como a mitad de año), ademas en mi condicion de tecnico en electronica, hago muchas herramientas caseras y a algunos colegas les gusta y me las compran.

En fin, dejo aqui una pequeña lista de lo que mas he vendido por si a alguien le intereza y quiera ganarse un dinero extra, teniendo en cuenta que los intereses de las personas son diferentes en cada pais.

Medidor de ESR: Este es de los mas vendidos por ser muy practico y generar ganancias.

Grabador de memorias EEPROM


Generador y rastreador de señales: Muy util en la reparacion de equipos de audio.


Ahora algunos circuitos que son de consumo masivo


Aparatos de gimnasia pasiva: Esto es una mina de oro!, si lo hacen bien. Ya que los comerciales son muy malos ... ademas todo lo que sea para mejorar la belleza tiene mucha demanda (sobre todo en las damas), incluso le e vendido estos aparatitos a medicos ... y no les importa que sean artesanales.

Linea de audio: Se venden mucho todo lo de audio para musicos aficionados, como mixers de microfonos, distorcionadores para guitarra, sistemas de transmision inalambricos, amplificadores para ensayar (de 8 a 20 Watts), pero no traten de igualar uno comercial, solo perderan el tiempo, si es sencillo y barato lo venderan.

Alarmas: Se venden, pero si son sencillas (Reed switch, scr, sirena), las sofisticadas no gustan en la mayoria de los casos.

Adornos luminosos para los autos: Esto gusta mucho!, sobre todo si lo hacen con escudos de equipos de futbol.


Espero les guste, en cuanto a los circuitos seguramente encontraran muchos en la web o los pueden diseñar ustedes mismos!!.

...y no hay nada de malo en compartir, dejemos a un lado el egoismo!.

Saludos.


----------



## neukelkm (Dic 27, 2011)

> ...y no hay nada de malo en compartir, dejemos a un lado el egoismo!.



totalmente de acuerdo hermano


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 27, 2011)

Hola.

No se trata de egoismo, se trata de, no ir en contra del reglamanto de foro.
Personalmente, pueden vender, regalar o lo quieran, sólo no lo hagan, faltando el reglamento del foro.

Chao. 
elaficionado.


----------



## Dano (Dic 27, 2011)

Todos quieren compartir pero, y los esquemas? yo hasta ahora no veo nada...

Armar circuitos de otras webs para vender en el 90% de los casos es ilegal...., pero es problema suyo.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 27, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Todos quieren compartir pero, y los esquemas? yo hasta ahora no veo nada...
> 
> Armar circuitos de otras webs para vender en el 90% de los casos es ilegal...., pero es problema suyo.



Si el autor publica su circuito es porque no le importa que otro lo haga y se beneficie de ello, ademas yo solo di algunas ideas, ahora si esto va en contra del reglamento el foro, entonces que borren el tema y listo.

Veo gente con el ego y orgullo muy arriba, y eso es malo en una comunidad


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 27, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> claro, la idea de un post referido a pequeños y simples circuitos que pueden fabricarse y venderse, es buena, si todos cumplimos con una norma base que es la de postear circuito, pcb, y fotos funcionando.
> 
> yo el atenuador lo hice diferente porque no funcionaba bien ese.
> 
> ...



LOS CIRCUITOS DE PABLIN NO FUNCIONAN NUNCA, LEYENDO EN ESTE Y OTROS FOROS SIEMPRE SIEMPRE TIENEN PROBLEMAS; YO PROPONGO NO POSTEAR LOS CIRCUITOS DE PABLIN.

perdon por las mayusculas pero me parecio importante, para que nadie pierda tiempo ni dinero  en estos circuitos, saludos!


----------



## neukelkm (Dic 27, 2011)

> Si el autor publica su circuito es porque no le importa que otro lo haga y se beneficie de ello, ademas yo solo di algunas ideas, ahora si esto va en contra del reglamento el foro, entonces que borren el tema y listo.
> 
> Veo gente con el ego y orgullo muy arriba, y eso es malo en una comunidad



Pues si hermano yo tambien noto lo mismo, deberiamos reflexionar un poco todos


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 27, 2011)

neukelkm dijo:


> Pues si hermano yo tambien noto lo mismo, deberiamos reflexionar un poco todos




A las finales todos copian igualan y mejoran muchos circuitos; ahora algunos los regalan otros los venden pero yo creo que si es en menor escala digamos en un ambiente familiar o de su barrio no veo ningun problema lo que si no me agradaria es cuando esto ya pasa a mayores cuando alguien  crea una micro empresa diagamoslo así y empiece a fabricarla ahi si existe un lucro desmedido y ya deja de ser educativo :enfadado:


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 27, 2011)

comparto muchas de las cosas que dijo el colega fernandob....yo le diria al compañero que puso el post es que lo mejor seria que se propusieran ideas de proyectos que se pudieran comercializar,no el circuito ni el pcb sino darte ideas buenas....por ejemplo fabricar un circuito que simule amanecer y anochecer para montarlo en criaderos de animales,no te imaginas cuantas veces me an pedido ese proyecto diferentes clientes....
y que conste que yo soy el primero que en alguna ocasion he pedido un pcb para ahorrar tiempo en un proyecto de este foro pero para uso personal no para comercializarlo. saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2011)

SERGIOD dijo:


> lo que si no me agradaria es cuando esto ya pasa a mayores cuando alguien  crea una micro empresa diagamoslo así y empiece a fabricarla *ahi si existe un lucro desmedido* y ya deja de ser educativo :enfadado:


Y por qué un lucro desmedido???? El tio que pone la empresa arriesga TODO, desde el dinero para montarla, el tiempo en soportarla y buscar un nicho en el mercado, el pago a los empleados y los impuestos...en fín, hace una inversión muy importante y vos decís que el lucro es desmedido?????
Que tal si aterrizan y se bajan de la nube donde viven?
Internet funciona así, con gente que entrega cosas (muchas veces sin recibir nada a cambio) y mucha mas gente que se aprovecha de lo que los otros entregaron....y que le importa tres pepinos si tiene o no el permiso para lucrar con los diseños de otros. Hay algunos que usan los diseños para aprender...pero esos son los menos, por que para aprender hay que tener formación de base, y hay muchisimos mas que copian/arman/lloran_y_preguntan_cuando_no_funciona/hacen(poca)_plata_con_las_ideas_de_otro.

Ya se los dijo fernandob y ustedes lo bardearon: Si no les gusta que alguien les copie los diseños (que deben ser buenos para que esto suceda) y los venda...pues no los publiquen...es así de simple.

En verdad no es tan simple, pero parecen no darse cuenta de lo que sucede en realidad: si alguien hace un diseño importante y lo publica, probablemente muchos lo puedan copiar y vender, pero eso no significa que el que copia/arma/vende entienda el circuito y sepa como mejorarlo o repararlo o mantenerlo...por que el conocimiento es del diseñador, NO del que copia...y eso es una posibilidad de negocio


----------



## Tavo (Dic 27, 2011)

Este thread me parece por demás incoherente... Yo creo que no tiene ningún sentido. Sin ánimos de ofender a nadie, me parece de lo más rebajante googlear un circuito en la web, y luego venderlo... Y los derechos de autor?
Eso no es nada. Lo que veo totalmente incoherente es vender circuitos por demás simples de armar y realizar! Con qué sentido? Un dimmer? Y para qué? Un dimmer para una lámpara común lleva menos de 10 componentes, se hace en menos de media hora (15 minutos) y listo, no hay más vueltas.

Una "distorsión fuzz" para guitarra eléctrica?   


mariano22 dijo:


> Fuzz para guitarra electrica
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/fuzz/index.htm


Pará, vos tenés un poquito de cultura musical? No me las creo nada, pero para postear esto mínimamente deberías saber cuáles fueron los orígenes del fuzz y cuáles fueron los mejores efectos y los más populares/preferidos por los guitarristas...
Además, postear solamente un LINK de *¡¡pablin!!*, sin diseño de circuito impreso, sin pruebas de funcionamiento... etc, etc...???

Me parece un proyecto de lo más iluso e irreal... 
*No entiendo nada.* ( es la nueva versión del "no me gusta nada"  )

Saludos.

Y comercializar en el foro... de eso ya se habló bastante, y siguen y siguen con el tema...


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 27, 2011)

A ver a ver...

  Creo que he entendido como son las cosas. *Sinceramente pido mil disculpas y comprendo y ACEPTO las opiniones de Fernando y elaficionado.*

 Me parece que no es un post que valla a ser de lo mas gratificante que quise hacer. Pero sepan que cuando lo creé, no fue con ninguna mala intención.

 Recien ahora, por diversas cuestiones que me imposibilitaron venir, puedo conectarme y estar con ustedes. Porque soy un apacionado de la electronica y estoy dispuesto a todo por aprender minuto a minuto. No quisiera que los colegas me tomen a mal.

*Lamento semejante discusión, pido mil disculpas a todos y prometo que no volverá a suceder una cosa como estas.*

*Pido por favor a Cacho, Dano, Fogonazo o algun otro moderador de este foro que elimine de inmediato este post, ya que no me parece agradable ni siquira de utilidad para alguien.*

 mil disculpas por lo sucedido..
me retiro del post, Mariano22


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 27, 2011)

El foro esta lleno de circuitos de otras webs, no es eso algo contradictorio?. Quien asegura que estos circuitos no están siendo comercializados? creo que nadie lo puede probar.

Dicen que las comparaciones son odiosas, pero con todo respeto les digo que en otros foros se discute abiertamente sobre este mismo tema, como en Neoteo. Varios de sus miembros han confesado que hacen circuitos de Neoteo con fines comerciales y su autor el señor Mario Sacco no lo censura.

Por ejemplo existen proyectos que el considera valiosos, y solo los muestra y da algunas ideas para hacerlos, pero no entra en detalles. Los demás proyectos están completos y se entiende que al autor no le molesta si alguien los llega a vender ... así que no entiendo el tabú en este tema.

Por ejemplo en Colombia electronica Busher's vende un frecuencimetro de 50 mhz, el firmware del pic es de alguien llamado Terry J. Weeder y se consigue en varios sitios de Internet (creo que tambien en pablin). Ellos solo le colocaron el nombre en el LCD e hicieron algunos cambios al circuito (mínimos), y no e visto que se los hayan llevado presos.

Otra cosa es que alguien haga ingeniería inversa para obtener los planos y software de un diseño con derechos de autor, eso si es poco ético e ilegal!! ... y aun así cuantos de nosotros no lo habrá intentado?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 27, 2011)

Por lo que han puesto algunos por acá, se saltearon las Normas de Participación que dijeron aceptar al registrarse.

Entre esa maraña de letras que no importan nada y no deben ser leídas ni tomadas en cuenta, aparece tímidamente la 4.1, algo todavía más ignorado que la Ley del Mínimo Esfuerzo.
Cita ahí esa estupidez de Creative Commons, otra de las cosas que han de ser obviadas y en caso de no poder saltearse la lectura, hay que olvidarlo prontito.

*Todo lo que se publique en este foro puede ser publicado por otros*, pero siempre *citando la fuente*, también *puede usarse para otros desarrollos, siempre citando la fuente* (estas dos normas apuntan a que se reconozca el mérito del autor) y por último *no se pueden usar con fines comerciales*.

La maltratada propiedad intelectual tiene hoy por hoy mucho de intelectual y poco de propiedad. Invito a todos los que estén a favor de "compartir el conocimiento" a publicar todos sus desarrollos y *sólo* sus desarrollos. Lo que otro hizo, diseñó, desarrolló, pensó o estudió, no es propiedad "común", sino de su autor.

Es más que fácil ser generoso con la propiedad ajena, la gran pregunta es cuándo van a poner algo propio en la canasta.

Por lo de lucro desmedido... Ya lo dijo EZ, sólo agrego que se tiende a calificar de desmedido o excesivo a todo lo que uno no puede pagar. Y bueno, las desgracias de no ser ricos nos tocan a todos.

Compartamos, pero compartamos *lo nuestro*, no lo de otros. Seamos solidarios, pero con *nuestros bienes*, no con los de otros. Demos, pero demos *de nosotros*, no intentando obligar a otros a abrir las manos. Compartamos ideas, *pero ideas propias*.
A ver quién se pone el saco y tira la primera piedra...



mariano22 dijo:


> No quisiera que los colegas me tomen a mal.
> 
> *Lamento semejante discusión, pido mil disculpas a todos y prometo que no volverá a suceder una cosa como estas.*


No lo tomó a mal ninguno de los que está por acá. Y no te equivoques, que este tipo de discusiones *sí que es útil*.

No van exactamente sobre electrónica y nada más, sino que mezclan un poco de "vida real" y de ética, materia rara y difícil pero vaya que sirve. No da frutos inmediatos (por eso no se usa mucho), pero los que da a largo plazo son de los mejores porque tienen que ver con la calidad humana que desarrolla cada uno.
Que se repita, che 

Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 27, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y por qué un lucro desmedido???? El tio que pone la empresa arriesga TODO, desde el dinero para montarla, el tiempo en soportarla y buscar un nicho en el mercado, el pago a los empleados y los impuestos...en fín, hace una inversión muy importante y vos decís que el lucro es desmedido?????
> Que tal si aterrizan y se bajan de la nube donde viven?
> Internet funciona así, con gente que entrega cosas (muchas veces sin recibir nada a cambio) y mucha mas gente que se aprovecha de lo que los otros entregaron....y que le importa tres pepinos si tiene o no el permiso para lucrar con los diseños de otros. Hay algunos que usan los diseños para aprender...pero esos son los menos, por que para aprender hay que tener formación de base, y hay muchisimos mas que copian/arman/lloran_y_preguntan_cuando_no_funciona/hacen(poca)_plata_con_las_ideas_de_otro.
> 
> ...



Tenes razon no es nada facil poner una empresa por eso se llama empresa por que esun emprendimiento que hace no sabe si le ba ir bien o mal para eso debe hacer un plan de negocio pero nos estamos saliendo del tema por otra parte coincido contigo  con lo expuesto por fernando "Ya se los dijo fernandob y ustedes lo bardearon: Si no les gusta que alguien les copie los diseños (que deben ser buenos para que esto suceda) y los venda...pues no los publiquen...es así de simple."
y como tu mismo dijiste quien lo diseña es quien puede mejorarlo pero eso no es una verdad absoluta


----------



## fernandob (Dic 28, 2011)

Hola : 
*Mariano 22* : como te dije estoy mas que seguro que tu intencion fue de lo mejor, pero abrio un tema que no habias pensado, tomalo asi.
Nadie piensa que lo hiciste de mal, te lo aseguro.

y te mando un cordial saludo .


Luego , siguiendo la discusion, a mi lo que mas me interesa no es tanto un hoobysta que se pone a armar algo , al parecer se sintieron ofendidos quienes suelen venir a tomar cosas de el foro y chau.
pero hay otros niveles a los que me referire.
pero antes voy en orden :

1 -- el problema menor:
si una persona se pone a vender en la web un circuito de otro , sin permiso.
jode, molesta, pero quizas nunca el creador de el circuito siquiera se entere.
pero aca ya hay algo que se llama RESPETO que obvio no se toma en cuenta, y es por el *diodito mental* que tenemos dentro que nos dice que :
los demas tienen que respetarnos, pero nosotros no a los demas y si esta en la web (cosa que me conviene ) , tengo derecho !!!!!.

2 -- una derivacion de esto es que el creador si se de cuenta, bueno, a pesar de que ya mencionaron que SI HAY derechos a respetarse adivinen que ??
ya conozco las respuestas de quienes sean descubiertos en el plagio :
"dale.......si eso no es tuyyo !! , vos seguro tambien lo copiaste de otro lado " .
o tambien :
"si lo colgaste en la web jorobate, ya es de todos, es publico , ademas........... yo le hice modificaciones " 

3 --- y aca vamos a lo serio:
vieron que yo puse algo llamado EL GREMIO .
por que se equivocan si creen que los electronicos se casan con una mina con dinero y viven de hooby..........*LA ELECTRONICA ES UN ESTUDIO Y UN TRABAJO !!! *espero no sorprender a nadie .
pero si, hay gente que estudio, la secundaria, incluso hizo la facultad, y tenian la idea de trabajar .
serian locos ??? 
y esa gente va a trabajar a empresas :
una industria , en mantenimiento 
una pequeña fabrica de alarmas, con un jefe que te contrata para reparar y hacer alguna modificacion.

y es horrible que te digan que "todo es facil" 
que te desvaloren 
que te digan : "eso lo sacas de el foro este o aquel " (asi que no hagas versos , quiero el circuito para mañana ) .
y saben que ???

los foros estan llenos de PERSONAS QUE HACEN DAÑO (sin darse cuenta ) por que entras al foro y hay miles de titulos , y muy pocos funcionan bien .
y si funcionan tenes que no equivocarte en nada , y mejor aun ESTUDIARLOS Y ENTENDERLOS , por que si algo falla.
o como dice ezevalla: si tenes que modificar algo .........

yo estoy hace mas de una semana con una pavada ...que no es tanto .

creen que en un trabajo los circuitos son "justo como lo necesitaba =???? " 

*y eso es lo que me importa : el gremio, los colegas, YO y todos nosotros.*
*el rey julien por ejemplo, se que vive en su casa , en las afueras de la city y arma cosas , para terceros. Bueno , que les parece si el tercero ese que le da trabajo lo desvalora ??? *

*"pero che ...... eso se hace en 10 minutos......para hacer eso no hay que saber .......si queres armar tal cosa buscalo en el foro que esta lleno de circuitos ! ,*
*Consulta en el foro , que te dan el circuito !!!!.*

*estas 9 horas en un taller, en una fabrica, en tu trabajo y tenes gente de porqueria que consideran que lo que haces es una tonteria, el hijo de el jefe que se cree vivo y entra al foro a "tocar y rajar" pero no estudia esto, .........el viejo de la empresa que se la da de capo por que esta hace 40 años en la empresa y de vez en cuando (cuando la cosa se arregla con un golpe) la arregla y vos estas dias analizando las partes de la maquina ........y te viene con desvalorizaciones de /&%&%&%.*

*¿ nunca fueron a entegar un diseño , una placa 5 * 7 cm , con un ci de 2*7 patas, un montoncito de componentes ........el cliente la mira y dice:*
*"por esta pavda tengo que pagarte tanto " ???*
*no se cual es la idea, si hace la cuenta de los componentes , o si la compara con circuitos vistos en la web, o si la compara con una placa de computacion (a precio bajisimo para loq ue es ) .......pero indudablemente ese tipo es un ciego tonto y egoista que NO VE (ni le importa, por que no le conviene ) :*
*ni las semanas o meses que te dedicaste muchisimas horas obsesivamente , ni los AÑOS que hiciste lo mismo estudiando para poder dedicarte a eso .*
*de eso se trata lo que estoy escribiendo . *

*GREMIO , COLEGAS.........NOSOTROS *ya les dije : si no nos cuidamos no nos cuida nadie........lo nuestro deberia ser magia negra, tirar ideas, dar explicaciones a teoria , pero NO LLENAR EL FORO COMO SI FUESE UNA MESA A LA QUE SE LA LLENA DE COMIDA LISTA PARA ALIMENTAR A GLOTONES QUE NO SON DE EL GREMIO y que encima se acostumbran, lo toman como un deber y asi tenemso en la mesa miles de egoistas pretenciosos y mal acostumbrados que , como dije : 
NOS HACEN DAÑO . 

es mas , les sere sincero :
aca entran todos los dias MENTIROSOS , gente que dice que da todo , gente que dice que esta estudiando ingenieria , gente que dice que ..........mil mentiras.
mil y miles.
La gente que escribe aca insultandome y desvalorizando esto es la misma que NECESITA a los electronicos de verdad, y sus aportes y su conocimiento , por que ellos no estan dispuestos a aprender , a dedicar tiempo y esfuerzo, y lo saben.
Terminan siendo parasitos que necesitan de su huesped y si el huesped no entrega lo que quieren , pues : agreden.
intentan alejar a quienes les marcan estas cosas y les mueven el tablero asi como esta.

OJO ........hay alguna gente que si sabe donde esta parada, gente que es agradecida y sabe que es suyo y que no , gente que sabe que esto no es facil y tiene un valor , gente que sabe de derechos.......en fin ,  gente que tiene otra educacion, los he notado, pero no son tan visibles.




pero si leen que piensan y que lado defienden se dan cuenta de muchas cosas , por que ES IMPOSIBLE que si estudiaste, si te gusta y estudiaste electronica te dediques a otra cosa, aunque sea un poco la metes a la electronica.
es IMPOSIBLE que hayas estudiado una carrera no para trabajar con ello .
y es mas que imposible que no comprendas lo que estoy escribiendo , de el gremio, de la calle, de la gente , de el mercado laboral que afecta a toda tu vida , de cuidarnos y del respeto .


.

.
.
.
.
.
Luego, hay otro temilla:
si queres vender.........vende..........si .al final, es un tema dificil.
si resulta que te estas forrando con un circuito de pablin o de otro por que sos muy buen vendedor.........bastante tonto sos al no darte cuenta que tenes un don .
por que vender no es facil.
y si tenes ese don , te aseguro que en muchos otros rubros y en empresas podrias hacer mas , mucho mas dinero que en este rubro tan masivo, tan manoseado .


----------



## neukelkm (Dic 28, 2011)

> aca entran todos los dias MENTIROSOS , gente que dice que da todo , gente que dice que esta estudiando ingenieria , gente que dice que ..........mil mentiras.
> mil y miles.



Fernandob....  no vengas con que tu tiraste el saco a ver quien se lo colocaba, porque a pesar de que no estas diciendo nombres, a leguas se nota que fue una indirecta a mi comentario de que estudiaba ing... y pues me parece que no estas en la posicion de discriminar a nadie...

hay te envio una imagen como prueba de que te equivocas y que no puedes andar clasificando y jusgando gente por ahi sin saber 

como ya dije antes.... preocúpate por ti mismo y deja de molestarte pensando en cada persona floja que hay en el mundo.... sabes que pasa ? yo no defiendo nada de lo que tu criticas.... si hay gente muy pesada en el mundo y que son zancudos de la sociedad que solo chupan sangre de otros... pero lo que me molesta es que te pongas a clasificar y a andar diciendo que medio mundo es asi... estas PREDISPUESTO... me parece que deberías bajarte un poco el voltaje.... deja que cada quien ande en lo suyo... no te afanes por demostrar nada.... la vida es " causa - efecto " .... y esas personas qe tanto criticas que son canceres de la sociedad... tarde o temprano caen bajo el propio peso de su ignorancia...  tu solo espera qe caigan.... por algo existe la selección natural... y solo los que tienen el talento y la sabiduría son los que consiguen el éxito en esta vida...  los otros que se quieran ganar 3 centavos por semana haciendo circuitos... deja que se los ganen no te metas en eso... con eso no se van a comprar una casa en new york... 

es cierto que nuestro trabajo muchas veces es menos preciado... pero la proxima ves que te pase invitalos a que ellos hagan el trabajo para ver si los resultados son los mismos... cuando se estrellan adivina a quien van corriendo por ayuda ? pues obvio que a ti.... en fiin deja de preocuparte por el resto del mundo.... es verdad que el mundo esta mal... pero te aseguro que por arrancarte los pelos en forosdelectronica.com no vas a evitar que gente de afuera venga copie / arme / venda... te aseguro que ese tipo de personas ni siquiera tocara estos post  ...

Aca estamos los que de verdad nos interesa el mundo de la electronica, porque por algo perdemos 15 minutos de nuestra vida escribiendo en un hilo que nisiquiera un solo circuito tiene... asi que esa es la mayor prueba... que no todo es como tu dices


----------



## fernandob (Dic 28, 2011)

disculpa, pero si entras en el foro seguido veras que no eres original, no apuntaba a ti , apuntaba a quines hacian eso , que como te dije no son pocos.

y como tambien dije quienes de verdad estudian esto y se dedican entienden .......si les habran pasado las cosas que puse !!!!!!

luego, me decis que me preocupe por esto, que me despreocupe por aquello.....dejame vivir por favorr !!!!!!!! , dejame escribir lo que pienso , lo que siento , lo que he vivido cientos de veces , no te dire nada si queres copiar algo y ponerlo en otro lado .
pero dejameeee !!!!!!


en lo demas :
manda fotos con el saco puesto a ver como te queda  !!! .


----------



## neukelkm (Dic 28, 2011)

jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja esta en la tintoreria en este momento, disculpa tu tambien es que de verdad clasificar no es nada bueno y si yo se que hay mucha gente de ese estilo pero aca no tenemos culpa 

saludos


----------

